

A new antibiotic kills pathogens without detectable resistance - Turukawa
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature14098.html

======
xacaxulu
So let's use this one WITH EXTREME CAUTION, i.e. only in very limited,
justifiable circumstances with careful medical supervision to make sure that
the patient finishes the course of treatment instead of just taking it until
they feel better. Let's not give it out for, oh say, viral infections 'just in
case' as was the case with doxycycline or cipro in the past. It would be nice
to have one emergency antibiotic that actually works when something serious
hits. Learning from our recent history in provoking antibiotic resistance
should be priority 1.

